# 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD WiFi AP mode needed



## oliwiak82 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello,
Can you guys advice me please. I would like to create Access Point mode wireless link. And I am currently looking for best hardware to buy;

What do you think about:
1. http://allegro.pl/dell-dw1515-ar9280-wireless-wlan-n-300mb-s-half-i2734029316.html
2. http://allegro.pl/wifi-do-acer-hp-dell-atheros-ar5b93-ar5b95-bcm9431-i2734164245.html (ATHEROS AR5B95)

Stability is my priority.

(my current hw is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Vaio-VGN-AR-VGN-AR270-Wifi-Wireless-Card-1-417-641-13-/130775901792)


----------



## zer0sig (Oct 27, 2012)

Just doing a quick search of the forums, that ar9280 chipset seems to be working for many folks, but the ar5b95 does not. I think the Dell will work for you.

My personal experience with Dell minicard wlan devices is that I have had good success with ath and iwn series drives on them, depending on the card it has been one or the other. I believe the ath driver will work with that Dell option.


----------



## oliwiak82 (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought AR5007EG

Hope this will be fine.


----------

